# Is it legal to shoot crossbow in your



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

backyard? Crossbow is classified as firearm! Just want to make sure I won't get into trouble. Or even compound bow. Thanks.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Legal or not depends on where you live. Either way, always, always know what is behind your target for a very long way and a continually widening zone.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Iâ€™m pretty sure if you commence your activity... someone will tell you.


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

In Santa Fe, anything over 300 FPS is illegal to shoot in city limits but everyone does anyway... Just make sure it can not leave your property.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I did some research and there is no clear law for crossbow or compound being shot in your backyard unless the HOA has one!


----------



## HiggsBoson (Jul 25, 2014)

It depends on the size of your lot and the municipality. Good luck trying to make sense of the TX Local Government Code. http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/Docs/LG/htm/LG.229.htm

Sec. 229.002. REGULATION OF DISCHARGE OF WEAPON. A municipality may not apply a regulation relating to the discharge of firearms or other weapons in the extraterritorial jurisdiction of the municipality or in an area annexed by the municipality after September 1, 1981, if the firearm or other weapon is:

(1) a shotgun, air rifle or pistol, BB gun, or bow and arrow discharged:

(A) on a tract of land of 10 acres or more and more than 150 feet from a residence or occupied building located on another property; and

(B) in a manner not reasonably expected to cause a projectile to cross the boundary of the tract; or

(2) a center fire or rim fire rifle or pistol of any caliber discharged:

(A) on a tract of land of 50 acres or more and more than 300 feet from a residence or occupied building located on another property; and

(B) in a manner not reasonably expected to cause a projectile to cross the boundary of the tract.
Sec. 229.003. REGULATION OF DISCHARGE OF WEAPON BY CERTAIN MUNICIPALITIES. (a) This section applies only to a municipality located wholly or partly in a county:

(1) with a population of 750,000 or more;

(2) in which all or part of a municipality with a population of one million or more is located; and

(3) that is located adjacent to a county with a population of two million or more.

(b) Notwithstanding Section 229.002, a municipality may not apply a regulation relating to the discharge of firearms or other weapons in the extraterritorial jurisdiction of the municipality or in an area annexed by the municipality after September 1, 1981, if the firearm or other weapon is:

(1) a shotgun, air rifle or pistol, BB gun, or bow and arrow discharged:

(A) on a tract of land of 10 acres or more and:

(i) more than 1,000 feet from:

(a) the property line of a public tract of land, generally accessible by the public, that is routinely used for organized sporting or recreational activities or that has permanent recreational facilities or equipment; and

(b) the property line of a school, hospital, or commercial day-care facility;

(ii) more than 600 feet from:

(a) the property line of a residential subdivision; and

(b) the property line of a multifamily residential complex; and

(iii) more than 150 feet from a residence or occupied building located on another property; and

(B) in a manner not reasonably expected to cause a projectile to cross the boundary of the tract;

(2) a center fire or rim fire rifle or pistol of any caliber discharged:

(A) on a tract of land of 50 acres or more and:

(i) more than 1,000 feet from:

(a) the property line of a public tract of land, generally accessible by the public, that is routinely used for organized sporting or recreational activities or that has permanent recreational facilities or equipment; and

(b) the property line of a school, hospital, or commercial day-care facility;

(ii) more than 600 feet from:

(a) the property line of a residential subdivision; and

(b) the property line of a multifamily residential complex; and

(iii) more than 300 feet from a residence or occupied building located on another property; and

(B) in a manner not reasonably expected to cause a projectile to cross the boundary of the tract; or

(3) discharged at a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, in a manner not reasonably expected to cause a projectile to cross the boundary of a tract of land.

Added by Acts 2009, 81st Leg., R.S., Ch. 1230 (S.B. 1742), Sec. 1, eff. June 19, 2009.

Amended by:

Acts 2011, 82nd Leg., R.S., Ch. 1163 (H.B. 2702), Sec. 81, eff. September 1, 2011.

Sec. 229.004. REGULATION OF DISCHARGE OF WEAPON BY CERTAIN MUNICIPALITIES. (a) This section applies only to a municipality located in a county in which the majority of the population of two or more municipalities with a population of 300,000 or more are located.

(b) Notwithstanding Section 229.002, a municipality may not apply a regulation relating to the discharge of firearms or other weapons in the extraterritorial jurisdiction of the municipality or in an area annexed by the municipality on or before September 1, 1981, if the firearm or other weapon is:

(1) a shotgun, air rifle or pistol, BB gun, or bow and arrow discharged:

(A) on a tract of land of 100 acres or more and more than 150 feet from a residence or occupied building located on another property; and

(B) in a manner not reasonably expected to cause a projectile to cross the boundary of the tract; or

(2) a center fire or rim fire rifle or pistol of any caliber discharged:

(A) on a tract of land of 100 acres or more and more than 300 feet from a residence or occupied building located on another property; and

(B) in a manner not reasonably expected to cause a projectile to cross the boundary of the tract.

Added by Acts 2011, 82nd Leg., R.S., Ch. 306 (H.B. 2127), Sec. 1, eff. June 17, 2011.


----------

